# Powdery Mildew



## JoseyWales (Nov 21, 2019)

I think i have a powdery mildew issue, is there any remedy? Looks like small dull white spots that i can wipe away with my finger


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Powdery mildew will look like white powder on your plant.  A pic would help if you can post one.
If you can, take them outside and spray the powdery stuff off. There are many remedies that you can make at home or you can buy a  fungicide to spray on them on them after they dry.  Wipe down your grow area to remove any residue.  The internet has recipes  for stuff to kill the kill the mold.

Find the problem that caused the powdery mildew.  Plants spaced to closely in a warm environment with lack of good airflow may be the problem.

I wish you all the best with your grow.


----------



## zem (Nov 21, 2019)

If the problem is on several strains then you probably need more airflow. Some strains are more prone to it. One of the simple remedies that worked for me was plain milk.  It might sound odd, I used powdered milk dissolved in water and it killed the PM.


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 21, 2019)

zem said:


> If the problem is on several strains then you probably need more airflow. Some strains are more prone to it. One of the simple remedies that worked for me was plain milk.  It might sound odd, I used powdered milk dissolved in water and it killed the PM.


Thank you.


----------



## umbra (Nov 21, 2019)

its the lacto bacillus in the milk, it doesn't cure it, it suppress it. White power mildew is systemic, so topical treatments only suppress the active powder part of it. You will still smoke it, if you take cuts, they will have have it also. Eagle20 is the only product that will cure it, but it is toxic. In CA, testing shows up 2 or 3 generations after being applied. Best thing to do is tear it up into pieces and burn it


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

If you have really valuable mothers,  eagle20 them and grow out everything else, break down your gear, sanitize it, bleach the bejeezus out of your space, and use a combination of a dehumidifier and a preventative like sns244 going forward.
That being said, eagle20 is scary and a couple milliliters is enough to do like ... your whole lawn... twice... not that you'd want to. It's not a nice chemical to have just sitting around the house waiting to expire.
If you get pm it means you aren't running your humidity management correctly. I've seen it most often in grows where the exhaust is inadequate plus night temps fall below the dew point and condensation on the leaves creates an ideal Petri dish for fungi.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 22, 2019)

As an organic girl, i pull off all the leaves and dispose of them where the spores can't get out.  I take branches out if it is crowded, for air circulation, and rinse the mold off that remains.  I know that sounds counterintuitive, but this is rose world mold i was  familiar with.  Then put a fan on the plant. If that doesn't get it  I toss the plant.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

The professional breeders that I know who have had this issue clean everything with 35% hydrogen peroxide. It is hard to get and dangerous to work with. Personal protective equipment is required. 1 drop on your hands will burn your skin and turn it stark white. But it is effective.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> The professional breeders that I know who have had this issue clean everything with 35% hydrogen peroxide. It is hard to get and dangerous to work with. Personal protective equipment is required. 1 drop on your hands will burn your skin and turn it stark white. But it is effective.


Got a gallon from amazon. Its very effective in killing algae in my grow


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

^^^^yup. Have experienced 35% h2o2 burns, and they ain't pretty, to say the least.... got some under my fingernail from a pinhole in a pair of gloves. That kinda smarted! Also as an oxidiser it's incompatible for storage with pretty much anything- absolutely no hydrocarbons (oils, solvents, other pesticides, etc) in the vicinity. And it reacts with most metals. And an old bottle of hi-test peroxide can become unstable with age.
I have a liter of the stuff stashed in a safe place and make a point of opening it and wiping off the threads/cap periodically. 
Great for killing off pathogens. Scary to have around the house. 
Rose- I used to use a neem oil wash on my rodebushes for pm. But it kinda defeated the purpose of having fragrant roses lolol peee-eeeewwww!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

Lesso, just out of curiosity did the Amazon box have any labeling (oxidizer yellow diamond or orm-d sticker) on the outside of it?


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Got a gallon from amazon. Its very effective in killing algae in my grow


the 35% H2O2 on Amazon is reduced to 12% for shipping, otherwise it is haz mat shipping


----------



## Lesso (Nov 22, 2019)

Ah. Makes sense. What about beauty shops?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

It's an industrial chemical. I can't imagine beauty shops taking the risk of even stocking it. One broken bottle in the stockroom would be a Capital S Situation; one dumb consumer would be a lawsuit. I only got my paws on some because I scored it in a lab cleanout from a facility that was able to acquire it for manufacturing purposes.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

Beauty shops stock 3% H2O2. You can buy it at the grocery store. Not the same at all.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

I was talking about the 35%. The diluted stuff you can get anywhere.


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

I have not tried it, but an ozone generator might work. You can not be in the room while it is running, obviously. 24 hours might be long enough to kill everything in the room


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

I like that idea. Ozone is functionally similar to peroxide.  It has an extra oxygen atom it would be delighted to give up! But as with peroxide,  concentration and contact time are directly proportional to effectiveness. 
For a modest sized grow such as the OP is trying to manage, a good cleaning of surfaces with even something like good ol' Lysol will help immensely. 
Bottom line is, dry out your environment and mold can't grow


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

ozone generator is easier to buy than 35% H2O2


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

And as a bonus, works like a charm for odor control at low, safe concentration.  I love my little uvonair <3


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

yes that's true


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

If the spores are in the room, white powder mildew will continue to show itself in every grow you do, until all the spores are dead


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 23, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Powdery mildew will look like white powder on your plant.  A pic would help if you can post one.
> If you can, take them outside and spray the powdery stuff off. There are many remedies that you can make at home or you can buy a  fungicide to spray on them on them after they dry.  Wipe down your grow area to remove any residue.  The internet has recipes  for stuff to kill the kill the mold.
> 
> Find the problem that caused the powdery mildew.  Plants spaced to closely in a warm environment with lack of good airflow may be the problem.
> ...


Sorry it took so long to get a picture, Thanks for all your help.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

Ohhh yeahhhh. That's the stuff / :


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Ohhh yeahhhh. That's the stuff / :


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Lesso, just out of curiosity did the Amazon box have any labeling (oxidizer yellow diamond or orm-d sticker) on the outside of it?


Yes


----------



## Lesso (Nov 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Lesso, just out of curiosity did the Amazon box have any labeling (oxidizer yellow diamond or orm-d sticker) on the outside of it?


Now that i think about it... the bottle has those markings, but i dont remember if the box had them. The bottle came in a bag that was full of leaked out peroxide. It seemed dangerous.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

It wasn't great but at 12% it wasn't illegal, just a massive violation of USPS and UPS guidelines for declaring liquids lol.


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 25, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Ohhh yeahhhh. That's the stuff / :


I just sprayed my plant with Safer Gro Mildew Cure. Its all food grade natural oils smell like Garlic in overdrive. Has any one used this before?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 25, 2019)

Even if it appears to help the plant (which is a false sense of security as the pathogen is more than surface deep) you've got a whole room to sanitize; don't delay the cleaning. Have you washed the walls and floor yet with one of the strong cleaners that we have recommended?


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 25, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Even if it appears to help the plant (which is a false sense of security as the pathogen is more than surface deep) you've got a whole room to sanitize; don't delay the cleaning. Have you washed the walls and floor yet with one of the strong cleaners that we have recommended?


No not yet. I spoke with the Manufacturer of Mildew Cure from Safer Gro. They said that this product kills the spores and that this product is approved by the Colorado Dept, of Agriculture for Marijuana growing. I will be able to prove there claim shortly.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok good luck let us know how it goes over time


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 25, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Ok good luck let us know how it goes over time


Thank you vert much for your time, I will be more than happy to let you no good or bad.


----------



## JoseyWales (Nov 25, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Ok good luck let us know how it goes over time


I checked the Colorado Dept of Agriculture and the Mildew cure is listed i checked  California's Dept of agriculture and they don't list any products at all.


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2019)

in California, no one sells weed with powder mildew, they burn them because the fungi is inside the plant and a topical application of anything will not cure it, it will only suppress it. No one here in Cali would want to smoke it, why would you?


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

(Fire emoji) <—— solution


----------

